
Is Reddit down? - hbakhtiyor
getting &quot;Maximum threads for service reached&quot; error
======
Spare_account
redditstatus.com never showed anything other than green "Operational", but if
you look at the 'request rate' graph, you can see the drop off of requests
that occurred.

Everything is back now. I'll be interested to see what Fastly report because
they've actually acknowledged that an event occurred.

[http://www.redditstatus.com/](http://www.redditstatus.com/)

[https://status.fastly.com/](https://status.fastly.com/)

------
Mz
I don't know about today, but for the previous couple of days, I was unable to
submit a new post to a subreddit of mine or my profile. I was able to comment
in both my subreddit and a different one.

------
JoblessWonder
Their status page isn't correct. HTTPS://www.resditstatus.com

Since other sites are down I'm wondering if it is an issue with their CDN,
Fastly.

------
JustinAiken
Hitting us too - something's up with Fastly.

[https://status.fastly.com/](https://status.fastly.com/)

------
muzzio
Same, I'm getting the error for other sites as well. cnn.com as one example.

~~~
Spare_account
What is the common factor for Reddit and CNN.com?

~~~
radiowave
Probably their CDN: Fastly. Certainly they use Varnish, which is what's giving
me 503 errors at the moment.

~~~
erubin
[https://status.fastly.com/](https://status.fastly.com/) indicates an outage

------
mohitmun
Yeah. https//isitdownrightnow.com too

------
hbakhtiyor
reddit works now for me

